
Neural lace has been invented to organically connect your brain with a computer - jphilip147
http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/neural-lace-has-been-invented-organically-connect-your-brain-computer-1506481
======
RangerScience
Research paper is viewable here:
[http://www.nature.com/articles/nnano.2015.115.epdf?referrer_...](http://www.nature.com/articles/nnano.2015.115.epdf?referrer_access_token=Wa_WbiY2qAp3DYNAD7vVqdRgN0jAjWel9jnR3ZoTv0MKow0j3dKsqP4Jtbag_9fgGIyrdBf
--UpR-
ycckFrO378uNvBrlgZvnsbcnq5hHnlkf1f2LtmTOXYxK7N0XbM2P50pOlD4EMePDK_l_QC0nsuHikY4wisUDljBqNogjm5VE1e4YLqUoYE-
nW0bgQnAdhRfc8IpgH7vGLGeblpWrAEV94WDe64Gh-
zcE7QQnueFk2WH4ZtLK-6xg6kVWxXU&tracking_referrer=www.rsc.org)

------
TrevorJ
Ian M Banks "invented" this tech in his novels.

If this proves to be robust and safe it's pretty damn cool.

~~~
lakkal
I recall that it's also considered by one of the Minds to be the greatest
instrument of torture ever invented.

That won't stop me from standing in line to get one, though.

